# My New Northern Iraq And Turkish Tumblers



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

THESE ARE MY NEW FAVORITS,THEY ARE ORGINATED FROM NORTHERN IRAQ ,THEY HAVE GREAT COLORATION AND GOOD PERFORMİNG BREED.WE DO NOT KNOW TO MUCH ABOUT THEM BECAUSE PEOPLE USUALY BREED THEM FOR SHOW REASON SİNCE THEY ARE QUIT EXPENSIVE BUT I WİLL HOPEFULLY FLIGH THEM AND SEE WHAT THEY REALLY DO...


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Beautiful birds especially the honey chested black spread.I wonder how it got that chest color?


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

My Favorİt Is Purple Head One They Are Real Purple ....i Did Not Play With The Colors In Any Photos These Are How They Realy Look Lİke..


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Love the birds. Most Pigeons from Middle east are very nice and endourance flyers.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like they are built for flight`


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They look fit to fly. Nice looking birds.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good looking Birds! and well cared for. I see what looks pots against the wall for FRESH Greens Dave


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

I Always Keep Fresh Greens As Long As Weather Permets .during The Winter I Usualy Give Diffrent Greens Which I Grove In The House.
Secret Is In These Hobby ...good Bird ,good Food ,good Care And A Lots Of Love...:d


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Zafer, you got that right! Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful Birds. I really like the brown chested one also.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats a awsome photo of the one in flight!!!!! yes the brown chested is beautiful


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

They Call The Brown Ones In My Country Mİro And Purple Ones Rİsasİ There İs Another One Has Red Colartion And They Call Them Şarabİ...
They Are Comİn From Musul And Kerkuk Area They Saİd They Can Fly In Very High Temperatures Lİke 40 Celcİus Up To Sİx Hours..


----------

